# TW email exchange policy bypass



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there a TW email apk floating around that has exchange policy enforcement bypassed like a lot of the AOSP emails out there?


----------



## tperricone (Sep 15, 2011)

Touchdown is the most powerful....give the trial a go!


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I've tried it...although the exchange rules only apply to touchdown its still annoying.


----------



## coryj558 (Sep 3, 2011)

I second this request, I tried touchdown and it just seems too heavy and I like the stock email's simplicity. Unfortunately, sending/replying to emails doesn't work with the TWemail that is included in GC GBE 2.0.


----------



## KidIcarus (Sep 6, 2011)

For this same reason I use the "Enhanced Email" app that one of the devs at XDA created. Available on the Market for about $10. Allows you to bypass the security requirements imposed by an exchange server.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I could get the aosp version to bypass security don't really see the value in that particular app.


----------



## cmdrfrog (Sep 7, 2011)

If the locking screen bothers you, just install nolock from the market for free and bypass the screen lock altogether. Then you're more compliant with your corporate rules but without the drawback.


----------

